# Aerosol spray can recommendations.



## hazza1190 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I need to recommission some components on a classic car i'm restoring. Im hoping to find a few rattle cans of black paint but not really sure what paint i should be looking out for.

The image below shows a restored heater-box from an MGB (which is one of the components i need to do). What paint should i be looking out for to get a similar finish to that?










Another component i need to do is the radiator as its a bit worse for wear. Can i use the same paint that's used on the above? Or will it have to be more heat resistant?










Cheers!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I recently used some simoniz 'tough paint' from euro car parts when refurbish a subframe, I found it covered nicely and flowed out well leaving a decent gloss straight from the can.

I would imagine the same sort of paint would be fine on a radiator which shouldn't reach much more than 120c, and if it does you probably have more to worry about than the paint on the radiator!


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Harry_p said:


> I recently used some simoniz 'tough paint' from euro car parts when refurbish a subframe, I found it covered nicely and flowed out well leaving a decent gloss straight from the can.
> 
> I would imagine the same sort of paint would be fine on a radiator which shouldn't reach much more than 120c, and if it does you probably have more to worry about than the paint on the radiator!


Did you use a primer before on this ? Looks a very good finish.

I am about to do a rear subframe so interested in looking at options.


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Ignore my comment. Just seen you don't need primer.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, just gave everything a really good wire brush first. You can see the diff case in the background of the tin photo.

I found it covered far better and was easier to build up a decent layer without runs than hammerite, the can lasted longer and was quite a lot cheaper.

Time will tell how long it lasts, but I was very happy with it.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

That gloss looks nice, will try a can of that.
With regard to the rad, most I have seen are more of a satin finish.
I'm sure I've seen satin in that range at ECP.


----------



## hazza1190 (Feb 7, 2019)

Harry_p said:


> I recently used some simoniz 'tough paint' from euro car parts when refurbish a subframe, I found it covered nicely and flowed out well leaving a decent gloss straight from the can.
> 
> I would imagine the same sort of paint would be fine on a radiator which shouldn't reach much more than 120c, and if it does you probably have more to worry about than the paint on the radiator!


Sorry i didn't reply to this, i forgot to check responses!! But thank you for the reply, it looks great! I also need to do the sub frame. How many cans did you need to paint sub-frame in your photo?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Auto K's range and quality are brilliant. Been using them for over 30 years. More expensive than the rest but you know the saying.

https://www.auto-k.de/en/


----------

